# When you microwave eggs...



## r0dxx (Dec 21, 2005)

Does it lose anything significantly compared to when you make in a pan? The past 3 weeks I've been making egg whites in the microwave 2x/a day. I love the convience, and how fast I can do it. The taste doesnt bother me, I just throw some pepper and ff cheese on and I'm golden. I am just wondering if the eggs lose any protein in the microwave ?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

i do not belive so, i make them lie that but only like once a month .


----------



## Vieope (Dec 21, 2005)

_Some nutrients change with heat. But you need to wait for Jodi for a proper answer. _


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 22, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Does it lose anything significantly compared to when you make in a pan? The past 3 weeks I've been making egg whites in the microwave 2x/a day. I love the convience, and how fast I can do it. The taste doesnt bother me, I just throw some pepper and ff cheese on and I'm golden. I am just wondering if the eggs lose any protein in the microwave ?


No (not unless they explode and splatter all over the microwave!!  )..

Microwave away...


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No (not unless they explode and splatter all over the microwave!!  )..
> 
> Microwave away...



It's actually pretty cool cooking them in the microwave, they poof up really hight and then when the time is up they settle right down! I've been eating soo much egg beaters now it's not even funny.


----------

